
A Tiny Amazonian City That Supplies Aquarium Fish to the World - endswapper
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-tiny-amazonian-city-that-supplies-aquarium-fish-to-the-world
======
woliveirajr
Interesting, having heard on how many fishes die from their origin to the
moment they are placed in some aquarium, I always thought that a giant amount
should be captured and it should have some impact on the natural population.

I won't discuss whether those captured fish have a fair treatment during
transportation, in the aquariums, etc. But it's interesting to know that the
ones that are captured ate those that probably would die in a short time in
the nature, anyway.

~~~
wtracy
Wild cardinal tetras are considered "annual" fish. They take a year to
complete their life cycle, and then die. In captivity, 2-3 year life spans are
pretty normal.

